# Blazer Bay Boats



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

If owned a 2170 blazer bay and been on several others... Thinking about getting a new boat and have been looking at the Blazers again.. What are all your rants about their new boats.. I've heard lots of folks say to stay away but never off an explanation. I know the older boats had some fuel issues due to the overflow being on the side of the boat and water backing up into the fuel system. This isue has long been resolved so does anyone else have any issues with them??

I love the fact that they are local, the ride is smooth, dry, and the boat is very fast! 

Let me know your opinions, PM the negative comments please. 

Thanks in any advance for your help.:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Love mine so far. No complaints.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The wiring used to be horrendous...not sure if that's still trues but something to check out. Saying that they are great riding boats.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

jlw, thats what I used to own a 2170 with a 150 2 stroke yahama and it would do 52mph.. I loved it, but sold it to buy a 21'cape horn. Which i later regreted Ive owned a 20' sea chaser flats boat too and the wiring in that thing was aweful, never seen such a rats nest under the colsole of the sea chaser.

I think alot of the issues they had were in the first few years, seems like most of the kinks have been worked out..


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Boat looks sharp. Any advantages to the rolled gunnel vs. liner hull?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I loved mine, but the wiring could have been better.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Ive had 2 over the last couple of years - 22 pro and currently the 24 GTS model - no they are not a "top tier" boat but for the money they are great boats and I have been nothing but happy. I absolutely love this new GTS model! Keith and the guys at Blazer are extremely accessible and go up and beyond to make sure things are right .....


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I seen the GTS yesterday, great looking boat!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you considered looking at a Cape Bay 23? I help rig them but have never rode in one though.

Can get some pics if you would like?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Boat looks sharp. Any advantages to the rolled gunnel vs. liner hull?


I've often wondered this myself. I like the rolled gunnel. Seems a bit more utilitarian. would show less scratches. Also seems like it should make the boat a bit lighter. Anyone know the advantages or disadvantages?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Stoker1 said:


> Boat looks sharp. Any advantages to the rolled gunnel vs. liner hull?


It's a lighter boat. I bought mine to catfish out of so I'm always throwing a net or getting the inside dirty. The splatter on the inside really cleans up easy after each trip.

I guess, depending on how and where you plan to fish, a liner would be ok. But for what I needed, it was a no brainer.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Have you considered looking at a Cape Bay 23? I help rig them but have never rode in one though.
> 
> Can get some pics if you would like?


 
Im pretty dead set on a blazer, Ive owned a cape horn and i liked it for offshore but they are heavy boats and the blazer bay is just more pratical for what im going to use it for.


----------

